# Mosaic projects



## PiP (Sep 28, 2018)

Finished at last!


----------



## Gumby (Sep 28, 2018)

Wow! I love that, it is awesome, Carole! Stunning in fact.


----------



## LeeC (Sep 29, 2018)

A nicely done very interesting piece. I bet you save it for your own home


----------



## Darren White (Sep 29, 2018)

It's absolutely fantastic, so beautiful. Thanks for sharing, Carole.


----------



## PiP (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you  This piece is already hanging on the wall opposite a window so the light reflects the colours.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Who needs art from the past masters of art? When you can make your own work of art? I see art as a passion. It's elusive and takes a lot of patience. It looks like they mentored you well. I can see why it appeals to me since I am opinionated when the environment could determine the fates of people in our lifetime. You did a good job at painting something personal. Art, when painted, speaks and says a lot about the person who made it. I could be right even though it was an assignment. My mom always wanted me to paint but I was lazy I admit. I have no skills. But imagine how art can be a blessing in disguise to someone who wants or needs home decorations.


----------



## PiP (Sep 29, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> You did a good job at painting something personal. Art, when painted, speaks and says a lot about the person who made it. I could be right even though it was an assignment. My mom always wanted me to paint but I was lazy I admit. I have no skills. But imagine how art can be a blessing in disguise to someone who wants or needs home decorations.



You do realise this is not a painting? The tree was created fro 100s of pieces of stained glass. Only the sky is painted to add another dimension


----------



## Robbie (Sep 29, 2018)

Gorgeous! Is it for sale?


----------



## Robbie (Sep 29, 2018)

I haven’t read all the responses but didn’t know it was an assignment. We usually do our best on assignments. I adore this piece of art....Carole is an excellent artist.


----------



## Robbie (Sep 29, 2018)

We have current masters, do we not?


----------



## PiP (Sep 29, 2018)

Robbie said:


> Gorgeous! Is it for sale?



No, not for sale. Too much of 'me' went into this piece during a difficult period of my life.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 29, 2018)

Regardless pip if I misunderstood my point still stands. Art is a form of expression. I admit I did not read the opening post. But the title of the thread and the art piece caught my attention. I know art has many shapes and forms, it's human activity after all. We need to express an urge. I am sorry if I offended. I did not know you had reminisced a difficult time. My apologies.


----------



## PiP (Jul 8, 2022)

Latest project. Someone gave me a fluorescent green pig with 'Piglet' printed on it. Nice ... the thought was there. Needless to say, it sat in a drawer for years!

A couple of months ago I decided to give it a makeover ...




I added glass beads for the eyes and cut the glass into small pieces. Progress was slow because I have arthritis in my hands and cutting with nippers hurts.

This week I finally finished it and I pucked up the courage to grout. I chose light blue. (White grout with a blog of blue acrylic paint added)





I allowed the grout to dry off a little and then gently started to remove the excess with dry cloths. UNTIL




It now rests on the covered terrace hiding between the plant pots 

My next project ... a cork framed mirror. I collected about 500 corks from wine bottles (as you do) during COVID lockdowns


----------



## Cornelius Coburn (Jul 13, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Foxee (Jul 23, 2022)

Great pig-makeover!


----------

